
What I've learned building an indie SaaS business - joshsharp
https://joshsharp.com.au/blog/what-ive-learned-indie-saas.html
======
__d
As a user, it's been great to see Exist/Hello Code/Belle&Josh continue their
growth over the years. I'd love to use more services like this, rather than
the faceless FAANGs.

